# Swimming pool Cover



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

My daughter has a swimming pool that has an electric cover but unfortunately it is not working despite two electricians looking at it.
It is key operated with an internal memory button and we think the memory needs to be reset but we do not know how to do this, the cover wasfrom Neo Pools in Denia but there is no manufactures logo on the cover,
Has anyone any suggestions on how to re set?
Thanks for your any help you can give

Maiden


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> My daughter has a swimming pool that has an electric cover but unfortunately it is not working despite two electricians looking at it.
> It is key operated with an internal memory button and we think the memory needs to be reset but we do not know how to do this, the cover wasfrom Neo Pools in Denia but there is no manufactures logo on the cover,
> ...


You really need to know what make it is. There'll probably be something on the inside of the box of tricks cover. Diss it, remove the cover, google the info that you find & then we're under starter's orders


Doggy


----------

